# Pancake day!



## Ady34 (12 Feb 2013)

#epic fail


----------



## Arana (12 Feb 2013)

My tip is to make them smaller and stack them high


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Feb 2013)

I have to say im quite a pro


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2013)

just finishing making mine... covered full of nutella too thanks
to the lil one nom nom


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Lady that is absolutely horrendous pancake skills your showing there.. You should be ashamed..............!


----------



## Ady34 (12 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Lady that is absolutely horrendous pancake skills your showing there.. You should be ashamed..............!


I'm no 'Lady', it takes Man skills to get a rustic, natural, irregular edged pancake like that....those round ones are just too perfect and regimented for me. What your seeing there is the NA of cookery! Lol


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I'm no 'Lady', it takes Man skills to get a rustic, natural, irregular edged pancake like that....those round ones are just too perfect and regimented for me. What your seeing there is the NA of cookery! Lol


Haha yes boss    just rescaped me triptych ady  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Feb 2013)

Ady, that looks better than mine I can assure you lol - mine looks like the dogs had it! Have to say it tasted like it too - oh well next years will be better


----------



## BigTom (12 Feb 2013)

Nom. Started with bacon, mushrooms and cheese, then maple syrup, then lemon juice and sugar and finished with clotted cream icecream and a blueberry and cholocolate sauce!


----------



## kirk (14 Feb 2013)

Honey and sliced bananas pancakes.


----------

